# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Robin, social robot, Expper Technologies, Yerevan, Armenia

## Airicist

Developer - Expper Technologies

robinrobot.co

facebook.com/robinrobothero

twitter.com/robinrobot_

----------


## Airicist

Companion Robot Robin helps children in hospitals

Jan 26, 2020




> Robin is a friendly robot that can express emotions and build interactive dialogues with children. By engaging them in play and peer-to-peer conversations Robin reduces their feeling of loneliness and mitigates their stress during their hospital stay.

----------


## Airicist

Companion robot Robin helps children during medical treatments

Jan 26, 2020




> Robin is a friendly robot that can express emotions and build interactive dialogues with children. By engaging them in play and peer-to-peer conversations Robin reduces their feeling of loneliness and mitigates their stress during their hospital stay.

----------


## Airicist

Robin the Robot - Bringing new standard of caregiving

Apr 22, 2021




> With its human-centric technology, Robin aims to fill the growing shortage of over 8 mln care providers, improve patient access, outcome and experience, and make quality caregiving accessible to everyone.

----------


## Airicist2

"A Compassionate Companion"
Robin the Robot

November 10, 2021

----------

